# Choctawhatchee looking good



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hit the river by myself this morning about 6:30. Launched at Seven Runs. Tried the first and second lakes without much luck. However, the Humminbird said there were zillions of fish in various spots. Most screen activity I have seen in months. Most of the masses were in about 20 ft water and spread from about mid-depth to the bottom There were some bait balls with big fish on them. Nary a bite was to be had in these locations. I didn't have any minnows or crappie gear....just crickets and worms.

So down to what I call the Old River below Daniels Slough. Found 2 treetops that held fish and 90% of the 30 or so bream caught came from these two tree tops. Sure wish I had crappie gear since two went in the box after attacking a cricket. Bite was really slow but 14 nice bream ended up on ice with the 2 crappie. 

Couple of guys targeting 'jacks' were having no luck at all so they ended up with my bream catch. They were happy about that since they had planned on having a fish supper, and their luck was running out on 'jacks'. 

Going to fish the lower river tomorrow. It's looking good about everywhere. Water level is down to where most people say it's best...about 4 ft. at Caryville right now.

Air temp was 65 early this morning and water temp about 10am was 76.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the report and river update.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

had a really nice crappie attack my spinner bait Saturday. dried him off with a couple of decent spots. got a few jacks and some whopper mud fish. all in all it was a fun weekend. pretty slow not many folks on the river. had to blow some water out of dads ole river boat that was sunk over on the st. johns a few weeks ago. I think we saved her. ran good.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey now. Don?t be passing out good info for Dead River. You need to keep that stuff on the down low. Lol. I tell you another good place to try is that lake just below Holmes Creek. You just have to be patient in there with all the cypress knees. You will spend some time on the big motor getting off of them. 

I don?t know if you remember but I met you last year down at the camp ground on dead river. You and your buddy had been fishing and came down there to check out everything and talked about small game hunting


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

coachmo32 said:


> Hey now. Don?t be passing out good info for Dead River. You need to keep that stuff on the down low. Lol. I tell you another good place to try is that lake just below Holmes Creek. You just have to be patient in there with all the cypress knees. You will spend some time on the big motor getting off of them.
> 
> I don?t know if you remember but I met you last year down at the camp ground on dead river. You and your buddy had been fishing and came down there to check out everything and talked about small game hunting



Yes, I do remember you. Will send you a PM....have a couple of questions. Have caught some whopper shellcracker in that lake below Holmes Creek, but as you know you have to work the cypress trees. The current sure can push you around banging into trees at times. 
Today on the lower river was the pits. We fished Fish Lake, Watrermelon, Mud Lake, Little Sister, Log Lake, and Vaughn Lake. For the most part all we got were potato chip size, but my partner said keep everything since his wife likes little ones crisp so she can eat the whole fish. So we got plenty of those. However, some were even too small for her and back they went. Wind was a killer today but we stayed pretty much in protected areas 
Lower river in really good shape as is the whole river right now.

Didn't see any boats at all today except right at the landing. 

I plan to fish speckled trout tomorrow out of Burnt Mill Creek on West Bay. Speckled trout are plentiful if you find the right spot. However.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I failed to mention all the fish I saw on sonar yesterday morning had disappeared when I came back by there 4 hours later.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

coachmo2....yep, have fished that lake many times below Holmes Creek confluence. Haven't caught many but the shellcrackers and red bellies that came out of there were some of the biggest I have caught in that area. Depending on water level the running current can be a pain in the trees.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Back to 7 Runs this morning*

Back to 7 Runs this morning (Dead River) for another go at bream. This time my frequent partner was along. Looked for that mass of fish I saw a couple of days ago, but they have disappeared to parts unknow. I sure would like to know what they were. 

Beautiful cool morning. Surface water 74 degrees so it's dropping 

We got to the landing at the crack of day only to find 4 trailer rigs in the parking lot. Folks were already on the river, but it could have been some folks in houseboats. 

Went to a particular spot I found the other day and got a real nice bluegill right off the bat. By the time we finished there were 23 in the box and several nice plump river gills. 

These cool mornings are cerainly refreshing and very much welcomed byr this old body. Makes me want to be on the river every morning at daylight.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang looking at those just made my mouth water a bit. Can anyone say some grits and baked beans would round out a good meal with those!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*River not looking good anymore*

Looks like it may be a couple of weeks before the Choctawhatchee gets back to normal.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

They always project high with the readings so hopefully it wont get up that much. Yellow is about the same...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> They always project high with the readings so hopefully it wont get up that much. Yellow is about the same...


Hope you are right. They changed it 3 times yesterday....always upward.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine was predicted about 2 ft higher than what it leveled off at today. Made me happy happy!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Over here the Choctaw prediction remains high to crest on Wed at 11 ft (Caryville). Good fishing level is about 4 ft. I was down at Black Creek today on a project and the tide and tidal surge from the storm has the water out of it's banks all over the place. The creek which is a short ways off Mitchell River is not muddy, just very high.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Mine was predicted about 2 ft higher than what it leveled off at today. Made me happy happy!!


You are right. Prediction for the Choctaw on Wed has dropped from 11 ft to 10 ft., but still rising a little up to 10.8 in a couple more days.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm thinking that the rain that we received on sat,sun has still got to come down. Things should be a lot better next week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Was back down to Black Creek midday yesterday and fished the nearby mullet hole for a couple ofhours. Slow...but we got 7 of those big fall roe black mullet, and a keeper speck at the mouth of Mitchell River.
Water level is still the same...high...and now turning muddy in lower Black Creek.


----------

